# what brand 26 x 1.75 whitewall tires are you guys using?



## GoPackGo (Apr 15, 2010)

So far I'm only finding Kenda and Duro brands for sale online. Are these brands any good? I'm looking for a set that will look good and perform well on this bike.(the bike weighs a ton!)
http://www.toplowrider.com/bikes/product_info.php?cPath=2_68_97&products_id=1768
http://www.bikepartsusa.com/bikeparts/item/01-135693/tire-26_inch/Kenda--26x1.75%2C-%2847-559%29%2C-Street%2C-BlackWhite%2C-40psi%2C-Tire&category=tire-26_inch






Thanks!


----------

